# Audio Problem on Intel 845GVSR Motherboard need urgent help!



## ramireddy_y (Jun 14, 2005)

My pc Configuration:

Intel P4 2.4Ghz 1MB Cache Processor
Intel 845GVSR Original Motherboard
512DDR Ram Hynix
LG 52X Cd Writer
Intex 2000W Woofers

I bought this system recently a week before.

My Problem is related to the Audio playback.If i am playing some songs on winamp, it will run for a while and suddenly stops.the period of running varies.I hear to devotional songs in the morning everyday. one day when i started playing the song it played for 56secs exactly and has just gone silent. i tried to play song on windows media player also but of no use. i tried reinstalling the audio drivers. but even that doesnt help. on reporting the problem to my vendor he tried to reinstall the audio drivers and the songs played continuously for 2 hours. i thought the problem was finally solved. next day in the morning as usual i started playing the devotional songs and the problem suddenly   appeared again. we have even tried by reformatting the system. but still the problem continues. 

Now i have no idea what to do  ? is there anybody who can help me on this i will be very thankful if somebody can.

Ramireddy
IM Me at ramireddy_y on yahoo


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 14, 2005)

the problem seems of the sound card which cannot continuously play as was with my internel modem which was unable to run continuously

so u have formatted ur system even 

u should check the power supply aslo
and the latest drivers should be present there suitable with the hardware

aslo get codec packs fromm www.free-codecs.com

first try all the above and then contact ur vendor and let him do the trcik agian and see what happens


----------



## ramireddy_y (Jun 15, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> the problem seems of the sound card which cannot continuously play as was with my internel modem which was unable to run continuously
> 
> so u have formatted ur system even
> 
> ...




Thanks expertno.1 for ur suggestion. but that doesnt solve my problem. my power supply was perfectly ok. and i dont think the problem is because of the codecs   . because in office also i use the same config system it has not got this problem ever.
sorry i have not mentioned the operating system earlier its windows xp professional with service pack 2 , directx 9.0c and has got he latest sound drivers and the chipset drivers.


----------



## ramireddy_y (Jul 12, 2005)

Finally the problem was solved after we got the mother board replaced by a new one.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 12, 2005)

yes becoz it was ur mobo problem.indeed

@mods

lock the topic


----------

